# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Статья о постройке Як-7б от Тараса Ткаченко ака Mr Dragon

## Kasatka

Тарас Ткаченко познавательно описывает ход постройки своей модели.
Статья будет интересна всем кто собирается построить модель этого трудяжки начального периода Великой Отечественной Войны

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...ak7b/index.htm



Прошу хлопать в ладоши и/или забрасывать помидорами =)

кстати, а чего кок винта такой "порепаный"?

P.S. _Петя Берестовой, в следующий раз "набежишь" к Тарасу фотографировать, пожалуйста расчисти фон от баночек и тп. А то мне пришлось это делать в Фотошопе как волшебнику =)_

----------


## GUS

Зная Тараса лично, который,так сказать, вырос на моих глазах, хочу отметить  прогресс, пришедший с опытом и внедрением определенных технологий. Модель в целом оставляет приятное впечатление, хотя есть несколько замечаний.Сразу должен сказать что в Як-7 не очень силен, т.к. его не собирал и близко не знакомился. 
1. Ступенька (или неважно прикрытая щель) на стыке лобовой части фонаря.
2. Непонятная щель под остеклением горгрота.
3. В целом неплохо выполнена фара, но при увеличении видна грубоватая обрезка (приедь ко мне, покажу пробойники для фольги). 
4. Сбоку возле номера, по-видимому, ранее была нанесена декаль,
которая несколько просвечивает.
5. Не толстоваты ли створки шасси?
Все,пока хватит.

----------


## timsz

Живая модель. Верю.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> P.S. [i]Петя Берестовой, в следующий раз "набежишь" к Тарасу фотографировать, пожалуйста расчисти фон от баночек и тп. А то мне пришлось это делать в Фотошопе как волшебнику =)


Эх, и ты убрал стоявший вдалеке Гладиатор? А мне так хотелось пошутить потом, типа Касатка прилетел в гости, привез ящик Гиннеса... :D 
Вообще ты прав, мы уже фотографируя Гладиатор додумались подложить белую бумагу. :roll:

----------


## Kasatka

А где Автор? =)

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Порепаный кок - последствия доработки такового, в массе материала появились пузырьки, котрые в процессе точения вылезли и которые недошпаклевались (как будто они сами могли исчезнуть или зашпаклеваться  :) ), а Петя когда фотографировал просто мог и повернуть кок лучшей стороной к объективу. Но рука Волшебника с Фотошопом наперевес разом сделала работу за двоих  :D 
Теперь для Павла Константиновича (GUS):
1. Действительно, под козырьком так оно и есть: неважно прикрытая щель, видать козырек чуть больше и самоклеющаяся фольга не прилегла к фюзеляжу.
2. Непонятная щель под остеклением - направляющие сдвижной части фонаря.
3. Проблема с фарами такова: очень проблематично обрезать прозрачный скотч так, чтобы клеевой слой остался прозрачным. Отражатель вырублен пробойником, но после формовки (он ведь не плоский) краешки, периферийная часть сгофрировалась, и это естественно. Сам рефлектор впоследствии заливал хром сильвером, но гофры полностью не залились :? 
4. Декалей не применялось васче. В принципе. То наверное игра света и окраски создали такое впечатление.
5. Створки шасси оставлены "родные". Переделывать не хотелось, так как это было бы надолго, а я хотел его собрать быстро (но все равно не получилось :twisted: ). Толщина их меня не смутила по причине наличия каркаса жесткости, а в сумме где-так и есть.

----------


## Kasatka

Тарас, знаешь, что я не понял? =)
Вот глянь на элерон.

зеленым показано как стоит нервюра
красным как у тебя прорезан

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Прорезан не у меня, а на модели. Этот момент видел, но вопросами не задавался. Отвечаю навскидку исходя из здравого смысла и логики: элерон состоит из двух частей, чтобы не заклинивал при изгибе крыла при перегрузках (обычная практика для планеров и прочих ЛА с крыльями большого удлинения). Поэтому разрез выполнен перпендикулярно к оси вращения элерона, с карданом в месте сочленения частей на узле навески элерона к крылу. Вообще, я еще уточню по чертежам, но вроде так.
Вообще мне нравится твое внимание к деталям (в смысле нюансам). Я лично предпочитаю изучить матчасть прототипа наиболее полно, насколько это возможно, чтобы все-таки быть компетентным и не называть "типа эта штучка, вон та хреновина либо загогулина" и не делать например элероны оба отклоненные вниз или еще каких боков...

----------


## Kasatka

ну если только элероны не флапероны

я просто перед тем как задать вопрос, глянул в чертеж =)
и не всегда "разрез" перпендикулярно оси вращения (на твоей модели, кстати он не перпендикулярен). По идее он должен быть параллельно нервюрам.

Но это из придиризмов..  Просто заметно, что все "линии" параллельны.. а эта выбивается из логики.

----------


## Mr_Dragon

По классической терминологии, без иностранщины, это "зависающие элероны".
Да, на фотке не перпендикулярно, но исправлять не стал бы, угол не сильно отличается, но зараза различим :twisted: 
Логика конструирования, а особенно аэродинамики, сопротивления материалов и строительной механики самолетов не заключается в параллельности всего  :lol: , а то все было-бы слишком просто...

А насчет придиризмов, не изучив матчасть их будет просто немеряно  :lol:  Их в Яке найду еще не меньше десятка  :P 

По поводу строительной механики и сопромата есть замечательная книга (причем перевод с английского) очень все с юмором описано, познавательно и приятно (даже с примерами из авиации, флота и градостроительства). Если интересно то найду ссылочку.

----------


## Kasatka

=) Да это понятно, что можно найти кучу

просто сфоткали элерон.. а там вот такой вот косяк..
мне сразу в глаза бросился
На чертеже линия строго перпендикулярна оси вращения
Чертеж притачен

----------


## Kasatka

...

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко(ATC)

Самое плохое в элеронах то, что на прототипе они типа "фрайз", т.е. на виде сверху они заметно уже, чем на виде снизу. В модели они соответствуют только виду сверху. Там вообще много чего неправильно, начиная от сечений и кончая расшивкой.
Я думаю, полезно было бы ознакомится с этим. http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/gallery/M...D0B0174277/get
http://mig3.sovietwarplanes.com/yak1...-matvienko.htm Я уже много что нарыл по Якам.

----------

